# Post your PimPn System!



## Oni (Jul 17, 2007)

Well these aren't my forums, although I think this could be a fun thread.

Herein, you should post images and the specs of your personal computers to share with the rest of the anthrompomorphic animal lovers community who visit these forums of Fur Affinity.

Post:

- Screenshots of your desktop, performance specs, video game shots.
- Your computer hardware and software specs.
- Any relevant "furry" elements.
- System history or stories related to the PC you have described

I'll start off below!


At this moment, my current system is:

*Motherboard*
- Asus P4P800-E Motherboard
*Central Processing Unit CPU*
- Pentium Celeron D, Socket 478, 2.4 GHz, 533 MHz FSB
*Memory*
- x2 512 Megabyte sticks of Coursair DDR 400 PC 3200 Ram
*Video Card*
- Nvidia Geforce FX5500OC
*Hard Drive*
40 gig, 7200rpm ATA100 Seagate

and some generic dvd burner mounted in a chieftec case which I purchased years ago.

My old case, I gutted it and placed the hardware into a new larger case.








Below is my new case, a full size atx chieftek tower. I may be incorrect, it was purchased years ago, and recently I decided to use it.





_$300.oo upgrade!!!_
This is something which excites me.

Soon the tower above will hold a p4 3.0 GHz Prescot, a Geforce 7600GS, 2 gigs of Coursair pc3200, and another 80 gig Western Digital Sata drive when they arrive here.(Hopefully in a day or so) Unfortunately my mobo is a bit outdated, so I will wait a year or so when the Dual Core/Quad Core/PCI Geforce 8800GTS/and DDR2 prices have dropped. 




Below is a screenshot of my Desktop, ShereKhan is one sexy tiger. ^.^


----------



## Janglur (Jul 17, 2007)

Motherboard
- ASRock 939Dual SATAII
Central Processing Unit CPU
- AMD 64 Venice, 1.8 GHz, 1000 MHz FSB (512 KB L2)
Memory
- x2 2GB PC3200 Dual Channel DDR, 2.0-3-2-6-1T timings.
Video Card
- ATI Radeon x550 (OC'd from 400/550 to 500/688)
Hard Drive(s)
2x 36GB Western Digital Raptors, RAID0, SATA/150
40 GB WD, 7200 RPM, 4 MB buffer, IDE/133
40 GB Maxtor, 7200 RPM - DEAD [Age:  1y2m]


----------



## FreerideFox (Jul 17, 2007)

I'll play. 

old system







Back in the day when I didnt have a DVD +/- RW 16X drive though. same case today though.

Nvidia something horrible onboard graphics
40GB Hard Drive
XP Home with media edition skins
256MB of DDR RAM
AMD Sempron processor
Cyber Acoustics 2.1 speakers (freaking awesome!) 








Here is what my desk looks like, yea, I'm an organized fox.





when I'm waiting for replies to RP's or something or just people to message me. this entertains me (not anything really good, but TV was $10.00 everything else is scraps and left overs.







Screen shot time!

w/ firefox open 






one of my playlists, to give you an idea what I listen too iTunes open





No programs displayed (wall paper )


----------



## net-cat (Jul 18, 2007)

Sure, I'll play.

Case: Antec SLK3000B
Desktop: This on a black background. Two monitors at 1280x1024 each. Windows classic theme.

Specs here.


----------



## sgolem (Jul 18, 2007)

Bah, I'll just move my stuff here....

Here's my PC.




Leg room is one advantage of living with mom.

Pentium 4: 3ghz
Ram: 1024 mb
Video: Nvidia gforce FX 500, 250 mb (I think)
-this is off the top of my head.  Could be wrong on some things.

Windows:




Wallpaper ripped from DVD.  Little bit more cleaned up than the others.  As in the crap is at least in a folder instead of the desktop.

Linux




I don't have any real reason to use Linux.  It's more of a toy than anything else.  Big thanks to FreerideFox for pointing me in the direction of this wallpaper.

The Crap -ehem... Mac.




I usually just lay on the floor under a desk for some reason.  Raccoon instinct? :3

1.67 ghz PPC
1024 mb DDR SDRAM
ATI Radion 9700 128 mb

Desktop of my Mac.  Like I said, not much pimping to be done without buying software that slows it down.






This should keep me set for a couple of years at least.  Anyway, Now you know what it's like to be on my side of the internet! *hugs*


----------



## Aikon (Jul 18, 2007)

CPU:  P4 3.0 GHz Northwood
MOBO:  Gigabyte ...something or another....
Ram:  2GB Corsair XMS3200CL2 (4 sticks of 512MB)
Video Card:  ATI Radeon 9600XT 256MB
Hard Drive (Windows): 150GB WD Raptor
Hard Drive (Media):     160GB Seagate 7200.7 Plus
Hard Drive (Backup):   250GB LaCie d2 Extreme (Firewire)
Monitor:  Samsung SyncMaster 910T 19"
OS: 32-bit Vista Ultimate OEM

Once I get some cash I plan on dumping the red cathodes and replacing them with UV, and replacing that stupid blue LED fan with a cool turbine blue LED fan   Also, some extruded metal plating here and there, fix that jungle of wires, paint some uv reactive pictures in the case (along with repainting the inside of the chasis all black).  And, I'd like to get some grim reaper decals drawn up and printed at Business Partners to slap on there.  To finish it off, I'm gonna get some sorta Grim Reaper door knocker for the chrome plate on the front.  Next year.  I say that every year...


----------



## Oni (Jul 18, 2007)

I love how your case has an internal lighting system which changes colors the higher or lower you look Aikon! The reds, blues, and purples are gorgeous!

Also I have the same monitor as you, it destroys most LCDs regarding refresh rate and the amount of colors! I;ve had mine for about sever years and whenever I look at any LCD I miss my Samsung electron gun. CRT ^.^


And Sgolem, your wallpapers are absolutely awesome! The Lion King?


----------



## Aikon (Jul 18, 2007)

Oni said:
			
		

> I love how your case has an internal lighting system which changes colors the higher or lower you look Aikon! The reds, blues, and purples are gorgeous!
> 
> Also I have the same monitor as you, it destroys most LCDs regarding refresh rate and the amount of colors! I;ve had mine for about sever years and whenever I look at any LCD I miss my Samsung electron gun. CRT ^.^
> 
> ...



I love my monitor, although I do have one beef with it.  When looking at gradients, the colors "band" big time.  The colors are spot on though, not too saturated and no huge temperature shifts.  

Before this I had a Samsung SyncMaster 955DF CRT, you can see it in the second photo.  I used to use it as a second monitor, but my tablet doesn't work well on dualies


----------



## umdie80weiss (Jul 21, 2007)

So my Desktop can be seen below and my case is not yet modded and i dunno if ever wanna do it.... too lazy...^^.

My System

Motherboard:
Asus M2N4-SLI 
CPU:
AMD 64 3800+ AM2 1000 Mhz FSB
Graphics:
XFX Geforce 6800XT Black Edition
Ram:
2 x 1 GB DDR2 Kingston 667
Harddrive:
Westgate 160 GB 7200 Rpm 8Mb Cache
Mouse: 
Raptor Gaming M2
Keyboard:
A4 X7 G600 Reactiontime 7.68ms
Monitor: An old Crappy no name product (will be the next part to upgrade)[attachment=1496]


----------



## Oni (Jul 21, 2007)

Honestly, I am not fond to wolves, although your desktop does draw my attention undie80weiss! 

Very nice ^.^ 

"Arooooooo"!


----------



## ArrWulf (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow.. You guys really have cool desktops and stuff >.>
Mine is just a lame XP. and It's too slow to be upgraded to Vista ..>.<


----------



## Oni (Jul 21, 2007)

ArrWulf, Your desktop character looks as a member of the crazy 88's from Kill Bill. ;d


----------



## Nollix (Jul 27, 2007)

Processor: MOS Technology 6510 @ 1.02 MHz
Memory: 64 KB
OS: Commodore BASIC 2.0
Video: Integrated







lol ma comp is so powerful u ken c da realistic grafics on da game


----------



## benanderson (Aug 2, 2007)

Nollix said:
			
		

> Processor: MOS Technology 6510 @ 1.02 MHz
> Memory: 64 KB
> OS: Commodore BASIC 2.0
> Video: Integrated
> ...



You forgot something XD
"Storage Devices: One helluva slow cassette deck!" XD

Anyway...
System: Windows Vista Home Premium... OH GOD WHY DIDN'T I GET XP PRO INSTEAD? D:
Motherboard: Not a damn clue! Lets keep it that way *screwdriver in hand*
CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ (2.6GHz)
RAM: 2GB DDR2 533MHz... Vista eats it like pudding! YUMMY DELICIOUS PUDDING D:
HDD: 2x 250GB SATA Non-RAID... More than I know what to do with
Sound-Card: Soundblaster X-Fi Extreme music.. Oh god I love this thing! IT'S LIKE SEX FOR MY EARS!
GPU: ATi X1300 Pro, New 3D games don't play well, but RCT3 and SimCity4 play with the detail levels at full and No Limits rollercoaster goes at 100fps! Except the anti-aliasing has to be off to get a good frame-rate. I don't really play games anyway... unless I magically need an awesome card to play MegaDrive Cartridges for some magical all in 1 cartridge reader Â¬.=.Â¬
Removable media: 13-in-1 Media card reader, 52x DVD RW+/- and a USB Floppy drive I stole from a G4 mac in college =P
Monitor: 19" Dell thingy whatever... it was cheap and it's good for the price DAMMIT! D: 60Hz, 1280x1024
Speakers: Logitech something... I forget the model but they go VERY LOUD 8D. 9cm (4") sub woofer, 40w.
Connections: USB.... no really thats it! No serial I/O, no LTP, not even PS/2! D:
I had to buy a new mouse and keyboard, now I need a new scanner AND two very expensive adapters to transfer files to and from my AMIGA600 and C=64

That's about it =P


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 2, 2007)

Aside from the fact that there's already _at least_ one thread like this here, ya might wanna edit the first post and add something like "(56k hell!)" to the subject, what with all these huge images.


----------



## ADF (Aug 2, 2007)

I think I will join in ^.=.^

Specs:

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA M57SLI-S4 NF570 SLI
GPU: Leadtek WinFast PX7900GT TDH 256MB
RAM: 2GB Elixir Major DDR800
CPU: AM2 5600+ X2 2.8ghz
Sound: Creative X-Fi Extreme Audio
Monitor: 20" LG L204WT Flatron Wide
HDD: 160GB + 250GB WD Sata2
PSU: 620W Corsair HX Series
Case: Antec 900
Speakers: Logitech X230 2.1

Pics:

I really need to dust this thing.


















This can run Oblivion at playable frame rates with max sliders and settings (with the exception of shadows and AA) at 1680x1050.


----------



## FreerideFox (Aug 12, 2007)

I guess I'll post my laptop specs 

Dell Inspiron 1000
Windows XP/Vista Inspirat
256MB DDR RAM (soon to be 512MB)
2.2GHz Celeron Processor
14" display
40GB Hard Drive


----------



## darkcobalt86 (Aug 20, 2007)

My system's not PimPn, it's a ghetto hybrid trash heap XP


----------



## BlackWolfie (Aug 20, 2007)

Ok this is my current rig (called Red_October) and room, she's a little old but keeps going. The pics are a little old but nothing much has changed.






This pic is right apart from the two sets of speakers have been replaced by a very nice Logitech Z-5500 Digital 5.1 serup which saves alot of space.







The only things that are wrong with this pic are that its got another 512MB of RAM in it now and another HDD. also, the cold cathodes look blue but they're actually UV and so more of a purple and all the cable sheathing and fittings on the motherboard are UV reactive.

*Red_October Specs:-*

*CPU -* AMD Athlon XP 3200+ (Barton) @ 2550Mhz (210Mhz FSB, 12.5x, 1.65v)
*RAM -* 1.5GB DDR400 OCZ Enhanced Lantency @ 420Mhz (2-3-2-5 timings, dual channel enabled for matched pair, 1:1 FSB ratio, 1.7v)
*MB -* DFI Lanparty NForce 2 UltraB (80Mhz AGP, 40Mhz PCI)
*GFX -* Sapphire X800 Pro VIVO (flashed with the XT PE BIOS for 16 pipelines and @ 580Mhz core, 560mhz mem)
*PSU -* Antec NeoPower 480W
*HDD's -* Seagate Barracuda 160 GB IDE (Main storage and emergency OS partition), Hitatchi Deskstar 250GB SATA (OS and Games, UDMA mode 6)
*DRIVE's -* LG DVD-ROM, NEC DVD-RW
*DISPLAY's -* Samsung 19" Syncmaster 940BF @ 75Hz, Dell 823Fi 15" @ 80Hz
*PERIPHERALS -* Logitech G15 keyboard, Logitech G7 mouse, Logitech Z-5500 Digital 5.1 speakers, Creative HS-600 headset
*CASE -* Thermaltake Tsunami Dream's with x2 120mm Vantec Steath fans


I've really got to get round to building a new comp but right now its all a matter of money :roll:

...and also, yay for my first post! 

EDIT: I'll get some more up to date pics soon....the Z-5500's are a thing of beauty, i didn't think it was possible to have an ear orgasm until i heard these playing lossless audio over digital coax connection


----------



## Magnus (Aug 20, 2007)

Man where dja guys get the money from to buy such epic equipment ;~;


----------



## yak (Aug 20, 2007)

ADF said:
			
		

> .....
> GPU: Leadtek WinFast PX7900GT TDH 256MB
> .....
> This can run Oblivion at playable frame rates with max sliders and settings (with the exception of shadows and AA) at 1680x1050.


Damn, you've got some impressive cooling there on your rig. I'm forced to run the box opened and with additional (and loud) fan to cope with the heat during the day. 
How loud is yours? By the looks of it, it could hover above the surface of the table if airflow redirected properly.

PS: Radeon 1950PRO can handle AA and the shadows 90% of all the time, but it starts lagging while in battle or in heavily vegetated areas on zoom. Since the movement is jerky and not a slow smooth, I'm suspecting the lack of CPU power (Core2Duo 4300) and that the card is underpowered.


----------



## sgolem (Aug 20, 2007)

Magnus said:
			
		

> Man where dja guys get the money from to buy such epic equipment ;~;


It's actually cheaper than it looks if you build it yourself.  I have a friend that just bought everything but the case and the monitor for $800, and it's a monster.


----------



## ADF (Aug 20, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> Damn, you've got some impressive cooling there on your rig. I'm forced to run the box opened and with additional (and loud) fan to cope with the heat during the day.
> How loud is yours? By the looks of it, it could hover above the surface of the table if airflow redirected properly.


Yeah it is pretty noisy, but not something I cannot simply zone out. The fans come in 3 settings, low medium and high, I keep it on low since this summer has been pretty cool.


----------



## BlackWolfie (Aug 20, 2007)

just treat the card to an AC cooler that'll do the trick heat wise and it'll be nice and quiet too


----------



## krado (Mar 9, 2008)

Desktop's is my AMD Athlon64X2 3600+, 4GB of ram, integrated graphics and dual 500GB harddrives. Displays are 22" and 17" respectively. Laptop's an AMD Turion64x2, 2GB of ram, 120GB harddrive. 

Pretty old hardware. x3


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Mar 9, 2008)

Um...yeah mine doesn't really compare to some of these.

CPU: AMD Athalon 64X2 Dual Core 5000 (2.60 GHz)
Memory: 2 GB DDR2 Ram
Hard drive: 320 GB (not sure the brand) plus a 150 GB Western Digital external hard drive
Video: ATI Radeon X1250 256 MB








The old clunker of a monitor is temporary until I get all moved and I'm able to afford a nice 22" display


----------



## Esplender (Mar 10, 2008)

krado said:
			
		

> Desktop's is my AMD Athlon64X2 3600+, 4GB of ram, integrated graphics and dual 500GB harddrives. Displays are 22" and 17" respectively. Laptop's an AMD Turion64x2, 2GB of ram, 120GB harddrive.
> 
> Pretty old hardware. x3



God damn, I just got a heart attack.


----------



## DragonKid (Mar 10, 2008)

Here are my specs:

*CPU:* Intel Core 2 Quad (Q6600)
*MoBo:* Asus P5W DH Deluxe
*Case:* Apevia X-Cruiser (Black)
*Video Card:* EVGA 8600 GTS (Superclocked)
*HDD:* 500 GB and 250 GB (Both SATA)
*RAM:* 2 GB DDR2 800
*DVD/CD:* Lite-On DVD+/-RW (Lightscribe)
*OS:* Vista Ultimate (32-bit)
*Monitor:* Acer AL2216W (22-inch Widescreen)
*PSU:* Silverstone 750W (Modular)
*Extra Stuff:* Logitech MX Revolution. Logitech Z-5300e 5.1 speakers, WinTV HVR-1800, Microsoft Digital Media Pro keyboard

Here's my Desktop:

Here's my literal desktop with my monitor and two of my speakers:

Here's a side view of my case (yes, I know that it looks messy inside):

Here's that same case, but at a different angle and in the dark:


----------



## zaal (Mar 24, 2008)

Pentium D 930 @ 4.2GHz
GeForce 7800GT
ASUS P5WD2
2GB G.Skill DDR2-800 that doesn't OC well
Samsung Spinpoint P 200GB (I think...) 
...and watercooled.


----------



## net-cat (Mar 24, 2008)

Copy/Paste Time!

Desktop
Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo, 2.13GHz, 2MB cache.
Motherboard: Asus P5W-DH Deluxe
RAM: 4GB OCZ DDR2-800
Hard Drives: 2x Seagate 250GB SATA w/ 8MB cache, 1x Seagate 400GB PATA w/ 8MB cache.
Video Card: ATI Radeon HD 2600 w/ 512MB RAM
Sound Card: OEM Audigy 2
Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition

Laptop
Gateway M-285 Tablet PC
Processor: Intel Core Duo, 1.66GHz, 2MB cache.
RAM: 2GB DDR2-667
Hard Drive: 80GB SATA
Video Card: ATI Radeon Mobility X1400 w/ 64MB RAM, can borrow more from system
Microsoft Windows XP Tablet PC Edition
Microsoft Windows Vista Business Edition FAIL (Although SP1 seems to work fine...)

Server
Processor: AMD Sempron 2600+
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-K8NE
RAM: 512MB DDR333
Hard Drives: 120GB SATA Western Digital 2MB Cache
Video Card: Some crappy PCI card that I just found.
FreeBSD/amd64 6.2


----------



## Rhainor (Mar 24, 2008)

krado said:
			
		

> Desktop's is my AMD Athlon64X2 3600+, 4GB of ram, integrated graphics and dual 500GB harddrives. Displays are 22" and 17" respectively. Laptop's an AMD Turion64x2, 2GB of ram, 120GB harddrive.
> 
> Pretty old hardware. x3








Seriously.  It had been dead for over 6 months, and there's at least 3 other similar threads that had more recent activity, namely this one.

I'm locking this thread.  If you wish to share your PC's specs 'n such, please do so in the thread linked above.


----------

